# Cooler spark plug for our ea211 in the states



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Had my jb4 on for a month now and it's just been awesome. Recently install an analog boost gauge along with a off brand pipe with a bov and it sounds great, but I want to change my spark plugs out for a step cooler to help with the increase of boost. 1st and second I hit 18-19psi no problem, but 3rd and 4th I'm hitting around 23-24 psi on a slightly tweaked map I've made. I know jb4 is working on boost for gears but they don't have any release on that yet so in the mean time id like to not blow a hole in my piston lol. Has anyone found a cooler plug for the 1.4 yet?

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

*take a look at this*

read this article, my two bits. https://www.boschsparkplugs.net/lea...i-have-a-modified-engine---do-i-need-a-colder


----------



## Kessel00 (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm curious, what BoV and pipe did you get?


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Kessel00 said:


> I'm curious, what BoV and pipe did you get?


Forge style off brand eBay pipe. Running a cheap bov I got from Amazon









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TruSake1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Any chance you have the names of the parts you bought from ebay and Amazon from your purchase history? Would love to do the same to mine.


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

TruSake1 said:


> Any chance you have the names of the parts you bought from ebay and Amazon from your purchase history? Would love to do the same to mine.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/202643782691

Blow Off Valve Kit, Universal 25mm/1inch Car Aluminum Alloy Blow Off Valve Dump Valve with Adapter, Clamp & Hose(A) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07K6NCJQK/ref=cm_sw_r_fm_apa_i_80wCEb6TKJ9AA

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimwolfsburg (Apr 13, 2018)

Do you have a video of how it sounds and a drive by?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Grimwolfsburg said:


> Do you have a video of how it sounds and a drive by?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only an in car. Here's the link https://youtu.be/TiI6SiDYZqQ

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

You ever find any good plugs for us? I'm about to be FBO stage 2 Uni. Just need intercooler and some plugs.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> You ever find any good plugs for us? I'm about to be FBO stage 2 Uni. Just need intercooler and some plugs.


Did you ever find 1 step colder plugs or a good intercooler upgrade?


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> Did you ever find 1 step colder plugs or a good intercooler upgrade?


Intercooler isn’t worth it on this engine , the car actually cools pretty good according to my data logs. That is, if you keep it clean down there. The colder plugs are not needed also , just gap them a little smaller than oem. Colder plugs are needed if you jump 100hp or more according to this chart I found . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

I know it says like 75 to 100 hp increase i was just curious and yea i dont really run hot again just curious. Found a front mount turbo heat reducer for an audi that would be a sweet upgrade if it fit.









Turbocharger Heat Exchanger Upgrade Kit for Audi C7 S6


The 034Motorsport Turbocharger Heat Exchanger Upgrade Kit is an excellent stock-location intercooler for the 2012+ Audi C7 S6. Testing has proven that this heat exchanger upgrade is capable of significantly reducing intake air temperatures. The increased thermal capacity of this turbocharger...




store.034motorsport.com





Did you ever make that video of you running 27psi?


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> I know it says like 75 to 100 hp increase i was just curious and yea i dont really run hot again just curious. Found a front mount turbo heat reducer for an audi that would be a sweet upgrade if it fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not yet. I will try to have it out on wednesday. I was going to finish the video today, but something came up.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Intercooler isn’t worth it on this engine , the car actually cools pretty good according to my data logs. That is, if you keep it clean down there. The colder plugs are not needed also , just gap them a little smaller than oem. Colder plugs are needed if you jump 100hp or more according to this chart I found .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If 30-60f above ambient after warmed up “cooling pretty good” for you then I’d love to have my FMIC setup at 5-10f above ambient as much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Fatchuckyd said:


> Had my jb4 on for a month now and it's just been awesome. Recently install an analog boost gauge along with a off brand pipe with a bov and it sounds great, but I want to change my spark plugs out for a step cooler to help with the increase of boost. 1st and second I hit 18-19psi no problem, but 3rd and 4th I'm hitting around 23-24 psi on a slightly tweaked map I've made. I know jb4 is working on boost for gears but they don't have any release on that yet so in the mean time id like to not blow a hole in my piston lol. Has anyone found a cooler plug for the 1.4 yet?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Denso Iridium 1 step colder plugs. Running great on my 2017 Jetta 1.4T









Denso 5308 IXU22 Iridium Power Spark Plug


$7.61 Denso 5308 IXU22 Iridium Spark Plug - Same Day Shipping. Free Returns. PayPal Accepted. Secure Online Ordering. Est. 1969.




www.densoproducts.com


----------



## gavinthorp (Sep 27, 2018)

Joey1.4T said:


> Denso Iridium 1 step colder plugs. Running great on my 2017 Jetta 1.4T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what gap are you running?


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

.020 gap


----------

